

Ask HN: Current hourly rates for iOS Developers? - allbombs

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheet&#x2F;ccc?key=0AlvwE_jC2EdDdFRGV1dPQjRZYWVBSWJSZFJtRkZtS3c&amp;usp=sharing
======
27182818284
Is the experience in years or just a scale of 1-5?

~~~
allbombs
experience as in skill level

~~~
27182818284
Can you put units on everything? For example, I'm assuming USD, but since I
see Sydney on there...

